# foot injury



## cfr (Dec 5, 2002)

I kicked a sand bag wrong about 15 months ago. My foot bent backwards a little bit when doing a roundhouse. Anyways there is still some swelling. Ive been to the doctor and had all the tests. The only thing wrong is some swelling that wont go away. Any ideas of how to make it go down. Ive tried ice, elavation, a cast, anti inflamatories, wraps, tiger balm, epson salt, bla bla bla bla bla. I even tried the new magnet therapy. You name it.... Its gotten better several times but it always comes back when I get active again. All ideas are appreciated on ways to get rid of swelling. Thanks


----------



## Chris from CT (Dec 6, 2002)

Hi cfr.
You can try this if you haven't already...

Do what has made it better in the past and then include deep massage for it every night.  Also, if you are going to be on your feet for long periods of time or doing some major activity, wrap your ankle in an ACE bandage or something that will surround the area with pressure.  This may allow your lymphatic system to reabsorb the fluid.  Remember fluid always wants to get to the lowest possible area.

And of course my biased opinion... Check out an acupuncturist.  
Acupuncture works well on chronic swelling.  Since the injury was 15 months ago, it most likely will take a few sessions.  

Good luck with it.  :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Dec 6, 2002)

Did the doctor have any suggestions? Normaly they get concerned if something doesn't go away after that long.

If not you might want to see another doctor.

Where exactly does the swelling occur?


----------

